# neues Cups braucht X?

## CaptainPsycho

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Server laufen und wollte den gerade updaten.

Es gibt eine neue CUPS Version 1.1.23-r4

Da ich kein X auf dem rechner brauche habe ich auch die USE -X in der make.conf gesetzt.

Jetzt sieht es aber so auch, als ob der neue CUPS ein X zwingen voraussetzt. 

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Flags für CUPS sind +nls +pam +samba

Danke 

Joachim

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht ist X auch keine direkte sondern eine indirekte Abhängigkeit einer andere Abhängigkeit.

Manchmal reicht ein -X nicht aus. Zeigt doch mal das ganze

emerge cups -pvt

Eventuell noch -gtk -qt -kde -gnome usw.

----------

## amne

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, ich werde im Lauf des Nachmittags einen Sync auf der Kiste ohne X anstossen.

In der Zwischenzeit: Was sagt denn emerge -pvut world?

----------

## CaptainPsycho

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist X auch keine direkte sondern eine indirekte Abhängigkeit einer andere Abhängigkeit.
> 
> Manchmal reicht ein -X nicht aus. Zeigt doch mal das ganze
> 
> emerge cups -pvt
> ...

 

```
[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4 [1.1.23-r1] -cjk -gnutls +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 8,501 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  app-text/xpdf-3.01-r3  -X +motif 585 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3  5,029 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype +unicode 698 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  20 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB

```

Gruss Joachim

----------

## CaptainPsycho

 *amne wrote:*   

> Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, ich werde im Lauf des Nachmittags einen Sync auf der Kiste ohne X anstossen.
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit: Was sagt denn emerge -pvut world?

 

```
[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4 [1.1.23-r1] -cjk -gnutls +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 8,501 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  app-text/xpdf-3.01-r3  -X +motif 585 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3  5,029 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype +unicode 698 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  20 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 45,134 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5  -build -doc -symlink (-ultra1) 181 kB

```

Gruss Joachim

mod edit: code-tags gesetzt damit man die Einrückung auch sieht.

amne

----------

## amne

Nimm "-motif" in deine USE-Flags auf, dann zieht xpdf nicht mehr xorg mit.

Seit 1.23-r3 ist xpdf als Abhängigkeit dazugekommen, anscheinend um pdfs mit unterschiedlichen Charsets zu drucken.

----------

## CaptainPsycho

 *amne wrote:*   

> Nimm "-motif" in deine USE-Flags auf, dann zieht xpdf nicht mehr xorg mit.
> 
> Seit 1.23-r3 ist xpdf als Abhängigkeit dazugekommen, anscheinend um pdfs mit unterschiedlichen Charsets zu drucken.

 

Danke

Gruss Joachim

----------

## Kev111

mod edit: Folgenden Thread hier angehangen.

amne

Hallo Leute,

mein Server läuft jetzt seit gut einem Jahr gänzlich ohne X. Seit neustem will Portage aber bei einem "emerge world -uDpvt" den X-Server installieren. Ich kann aber keine Abhängigkeiten erkennen. Ist der X-Server neuerdings Pflicht?

Hier mal die komplette Ausgabe:

```
server kevin # emerge world -uDpvt

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] net-www/awstats-6.5  -vhosts

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/webapp-config-1.11

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r2 [4.1.20-r1] -build +nls (-selinux) -static 0 kB

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  +cups +foomaticdb -gtk +nls -ppds +readline

[nomerge      ]  net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

[ebuild     U ]   net-misc/curl-7.15.1 [7.15.0] -ares -gnutls -idn +ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap +ssl -test 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4 [1.1.23-r1] -cjk -gnutls +nls +pam -samba -slp +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/xpdf-3.01-r3  -X +motif 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]      x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 [3.0.9-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.17 [2.14] +nls 0 kB

```

Wenn ich jetzt den vermeintlichen Verursacher, den xterm, einfach mal maskiere, bekomme ich folgendes:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-terms/xterm" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-terms/xterm-205 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-terms/xterm-204 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-terms/xterm-207 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-gfx/gimp-print

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Wieso ist diese Abhängigkeit bei der ersten Ausgabe nicht ersichtlich und wieso war der gimp-print bisher nicht vom xterm abhängig?

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand diese Fragen beantworten könnte und/oder mir weiterhelfen kann, dass ich mein System wieder komplett updaten kann.

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

versuch's mal damit:

```
echo "app-text/xpdf -motif" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

oder füge "-motif" gleich zu den USE-flags in der /etc/make.conf hinzu...

Grüße Poly

----------

## boris64

Deine USE-Flags (siehe auch Vorposter)

```
USE="motif bitmap-fonts type1-fonts truetype-fonts"
```

machen irgendwie auch keinen echten Sinn, wenn X nicht gewünscht ist...

Schonmal über

```
USE="-* $MYUSEFLAGS"
```

nachgedacht?

 :O

----------

## Kev111

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> Deine USE-Flags (siehe auch Vorposter)
> 
> ```
> USE="motif bitmap-fonts type1-fonts truetype-fonts"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was motif ist und habe es auch nicht in meinen Use-Flags drin. Ich habe es jetzt als -motif drin aufgenommen und es passt alles wieder.

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Es wundert mich nur etwas, dass das ganze bisher keine Probleme machte.

Gruß,

Kevin

----------

## SinoTech

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was motif ist und habe es auch nicht in meinen Use-Flags drin.
> ...

 

Es gibt auch USE-Flags die per default gesetzt sind (Über das profil).

 *Kev111 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Es wundert mich nur etwas, dass das ganze bisher keine Probleme machte.
> ...

 

Möglicherweise war diesees Flag früher nicht per default gesetzt.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## _hephaistos_

motif = DAS standard X Toolkit, welches bereits höherwertige Funktionen (zB Scrollen) bereitstellt

----------

## spirou

So ein Kack...was muß ich denn tun, um X wieder loszuwerden? xpdf und xterm unmergen bringt nix, er will beim nächsten -uD world wieder X draufmachen (trotz -motif).

Wer lässt sich nur so einen Mist einfallen?

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

Könnte das eventuell auch einfach nur an eurem emerge-Parameter "--deep" liegen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

@spirou: benütze den paramter "--tree bzw. -t" bei emerge! dann siehst du wer abhängkeiten drauf hat! gehe jede wette drauf ein, dass das ein fehler in den useflags ist!

@borisdigital: na, das sollte egal sein - siehe oben

cheers

----------

## spirou

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/jasper-1.701.0

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

```

Also xterm...aber warum zum Teufel will er das überhaupt? Wie kann ich nochmal rausfinden, wer xterm haben will?

Meine USE-Flags:

```

samba apache2 gd -X -motif -kde -gnome -gtk -gtk2 sasl -gdbm ppds

```

Da seh ich jetzt eigentlich nix besonderes (-motif hab ich jetzt erst dazugenommen...zu spät halt).

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

poste mal: emerge -utDpv world

cheers

----------

## spirou

emerge -utDpv world :

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype -unicode 0 kB

[nomerge      ]  sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/jasper-1.701.0  +jpeg +opengl

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

```

That's all.

Hmpf...

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

-opengl wär noch was für deine make.conf

probiers bitte mal.

----------

## spirou

Jaaaa  :Smile: 

So einfach kann's sein, wenn man's weiß...

Gibt's noch irgendwelche Flags, die man setzen sollte, damit nicht demnächst noch einer draufkommt, daß cups ja auch als Druckserver für Windows dienen kann und deshalb windows gleich mitinstalliert wird oder sowas? *grmpf*

Als naiver Laie möchte man doch meinen, daß -X ausreichend wäre...

Jedenfalls,

ich schulde dir mindestens ein Bier  :Wink: 

Schankedön tausendmal  :Smile: 

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

-qt wär auch kein fehler. das problem ist, wenn neue (hauptsächlich lokale) useflags dazukommen übersieht man das leicht und oftmals sind diese dann standardmäßig gesetzt und man hat probleme. mit "emerge -ptv" jedoch sieht man schön wer was will und kann ja dann bei diversen useflags überlegen, warum und wieso.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jedenfalls,
> 
> ich schulde dir mindestens ein Bier 
> ...

 

 Jedenfalls:

 komm zum GSC2006: http://gsc2006.nachtnebelnelken.de/ und wir trinken eins gemeinsam  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## boris64

Wenn du willst, dass keine flag ausser den von dir gewählten gesetzt sein soll

(für einen Router/Miniserver/EmbeddedIrgendwas durchaus sinnvoll!), dann schreib 

in deine USE-Flags ein -* vorne hinein, allerdings solltest du dann nicht vergessen,

bestimmte Flags zu setzen (z.B. tcpd!)

z.B.

```
USE="-* x86 alsa apm berkdb bzip2 crypt gpm libwww ncurses pam pcmcia pnp readline sockets ssl symlink tcpd zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_uclibc"
```

----------

